# Olympic Equestrian TV schedule.



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Olympic Equestrian Video, Results, Schedules, TV | NBC Olympics

Please share TV showing times of any equestrian events, or times of the events so we can watch live streams, and websites to do that on. 

I am sure I can't be the only one who doesn't want to miss anything.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't watch, because I'm not subscribed to any NBC package.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there a local channel to you that's broadcasting it Val? If so post it here, as it might apply to others too. 

You can watch live streaming of the events on the link I posted.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AlexS said:


> Is there a local channel to you that's broadcasting it Val? If so post it here, as it might apply to others too.
> 
> You can watch live streaming of the events on the link I posted.


I know there is Hagerstown, MD channel 25 (or 26) you can watch for free if you are within 50 miles from them (which I'm not unfortunately). Some of my co-workers have it.

Alex, I gonna check it out, but my understanding was you can only watch it live on website if you are a subscriber of one of the TV companies (like Dish Network, Comcast, etc.)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm confused, but that happens fairly frequently. 

My inlaws don't have cable, they have the free TV that you need the converter box for - and they get NBC. I thought it was one of the free channels that everyone gets, at least it is in this area.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Val,

Go to NBC, put in the zipcode "21001" and pick Comcast Harford County, you should be able to watch that. 

I didn't have to sign into the website, all I did was put in the zip. They couldn't really say if I was or wasn't a customer. I tried it from my work computer (in a different zip) and it worked fine.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I would love to watch it, but I don't have cable or anything. If anyone has a live TV stream, post it!!  I would love to watch them.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

For those of us in Western Canada

Here is the Olympic TV Schedule foe the Equine Sports:

EVENTING
July 28: 9:10a - 12:10p: Dressage - OLN
July 29: 12:45p - 7:00p: Dressage - OLN
... July 30: 7:30a - 12:40p: Cross Country - OLN
July 31: 5:30a - 8:10a: Jumping - OLN
July 31: 9:30a - 10:35a: Medal Presentation- OLN

DRESSAGE
August 2: 6:00a - 10:30a – Grand Prix Ind./Team 1st Qual. - OLN
August 7: 5:00a - 10:45 – Grand Prix Special 2nd Ind. Qual. / Team Final - OLN
August 9: 7:30a - 11:30a – Dressage Free-style Individual Final – OLN

JUMPING
August 4: 5:30a - 9:15a – 1st Qual. - OLN
August 5: 6:00a - 9:30a – Ind. 2nd Qual. / Team Round 1 – SPORTSNET (SN)
August 6: 9:00a - 12:00p – Jumping – Ind. 3rd Qual./ Round 2 Team Final - TSN
August 8: 7:00a - 11:10a – Jumping Final – CTV


So not happy I will be away when the jumping is on and will have no tv or internet.

PVR is my new best friend


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Schedule:

Olympic Equestrian Event Schedule & Results | NBC Olympics


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Schedule:
> 
> Olympic Equestrian Event Schedule & Results | NBC Olympics



Are those times Ohio times?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Photos of all the cross country fences! 

Photos of every fence on the Greenwich Olympic cross-country course : EVENTING NATION


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow those horses and riders amaze me with those jumps.!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW! Amazing! I'd love to see horses run that course.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Yay! Thanks for starting this thread Alex! I hope to see as much of it as I can but being I have to work it might be a stretch! LOL


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Love this! 

Reed & Cylana sharing a moment. ©Janus Marquis


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Cool video TrojanCowgirl! They make it look so easy and it was neat to see riders from Thailand and Jamaica.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is one from the riders view which I love. There was a better one when the rider was commentating but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't had tv in over 10 years! This is all so confusing for me! I want to watch but I'm kind of worried I'll miss my chance. Is there any way for me to find out how I can watch in my area, with mt specific tv provider? Theres gotta be a easier way other than purse luck and timing lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Copperhead, a bar with TVs or the live streaming online - available in the link in the first post.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks. And oops with all the typos. I'm using an iPad because my comp crashed and this technology is so beyond me lol


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

UK times:
(Bbc Olympics channels for virgin/*Sky & Freesat
customers) Or you can watch online**

So they are as follows

28/07/12
BBC Olympics 6
9.55-16.55
Coverage of the opening day of individual and team 3 day events*

29/07/12
BBC Olympics 8
9.55-16.55
Second day of 3DE*

30/07/12
BBC Olympics 1
12.55-17.50
Third day of 3DE

31/07/12
BBC Olympics 3
10.25-13.15 & 14.00-16.25
Forth day of 3DE

02/08/12
BBC Olympics 6
10.55-15.40
Opening day of the dressage competition

03/08/12
BBC Olympics 22
10.55-15.40
Day 2 of dressage comp

04/08/12
BBC Olympics 5*
10.25-14.30
Opening day of team and individual SJ*

05/08/12
BBC Olympics 6
10.55-14.25
Second day SJ*

06/08/12
BBC Olympics 2
13.55-17.15
third and final day of SJ*

07/08/12
BBC Olympics 5*
10-17.10
Grand prix special dressage*

08/08/12
BBC Olympics 2
11.55-16.45
Individual SJ finals*

09/08/12
BBC Olympics 5*
12.25-16.40
Individual dressage Grand Prix freestyle (C'mon Charlotte!!!)*


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

YouTube 2012 Equestrian Olympic Events Live Stream:


SALT LAKE CITY — Internet media mogul YouTube has recently come to an agreement with NBC (which has the US rights to the Games), that will allow them to host a live stream of the 2012 Olympic games.

The agreement has not yet been announced, but according to reports, YouTube is expected to promote NBCOlympics.com on its homepage and provide visitors a direct link to live and highlight videos of the 2012 games, set to take place in London.

Rick Cordella, vice president and general manager of NBC Sports and Olympics digital, commented on the partnership, highlighting the substantial benefits drawn from working with YouTube and the needs of the company.

“We had an opportunity to look at the landscape and ask, ‘What is going to work for us?’” Cordella said. “YouTube makes sense. They’re a young audience, heavily focused on video and they had the technology to pull off a massive amount of video consumption.”

YouTube will likely see a sizable increase in notoriety as well. Executives of the site hope that providing the branded video player for the games will lead to an increase in traffic to the website in general, in addition to its other video services.

_WOOT! Everyone keep an eye out on YouTube _


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome news Trojan! This may make it easier for me to watch whilst I'm at work! Hehehehehe


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

One of my very best friends is a native of the UK and now lives on the Shetland Islands off the coast of Scotland. I therefore know for a fact that here in the Central Time Zone accounting for daylight savings time we are 5 hours behind London time. Under standard time we are 6 hours behind London time.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

candandy49 said:


> I therefore know for a fact that here in the Central Time Zone accounting for daylight savings time we are 5 hours behind London time. Under standard time we are 6 hours behind London time.


I am English, but live in the US - EST is 5 hours behind UK time. 


The opening ceremony is about to start in London, but is not broadcast here until 7.30pm. The Red Arrows just did a red, white and blue fly over the stadium. 

I cannot wait!!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Where is the reining? <_< >_>


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL! Gotta love Zara Phillips' face there


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Drifting said:


> Val,
> 
> Go to NBC, put in the zipcode "21001" and pick Comcast Harford County, you should be able to watch that.
> 
> I didn't have to sign into the website, all I did was put in the zip. They couldn't really say if I was or wasn't a customer. I tried it from my work computer (in a different zip) and it worked fine.


Thanks, Drift! I'll give it a try!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

NBCSports is what I'm watching. Individual eventing dressage at 4 AM tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Yay! Opening ceremonies about to start in EST.

Hmmmm...now debating whether to set my alarm for 3.50 tomorrow Sunny. LOL


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

That's what I'm doing! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I finished watching around 5pm. Amazing stuff!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When is the horse events on Pacific Time


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Country Woman, this is all EST, so your timing would be 3 hours earlier than the list below. 



July 28

5:00a
Indiv. Eventing - Dressage Day 1 

5:00a
Team Eventing - Dressage Day 1

July 29

5:00a
Indiv. Eventing - Dressage Day 2

5:00a
Team Eventing - Dressage Day 2

July 30

7:30a
Indiv. Eventing - Cross-Country

7:30a
Team Eventing - Cross-Country


July 31

5:30a
Indiv. Eventing - Jumping

5:30a
Team Eventing - Jumping


9:30a
Indiv. Eventing - Jumping


August 02


6:00a
Indiv. Dressage - Grand Prix Day 1

6:00a
Team Dressage - Grand Prix Day 1


August 03

6:00a
Indiv. Dressage - Grand Prix Day 2

6:00a
Team Dressage - Grand Prix Day 2

August 04


5:30a
Team Jumping - Qualification Round 1

5:30a
Indiv. Jumping - Qualification

August 05

6:00a
Individual Jumping - Second Qualifier

6:00a
Team Jumping - Final Round 1


August 06

9:00a
Individual Jumping - Third Qualifier


9:00a
Team Jumping - Final Round 2

12:00p
Team Jumping - Final Jump-Off


August 07


5:00a
Indiv. Dressage - Grand Prix Special


5:00a
Team Dressage - Grand Prix Special


August 08


7:00a
Indiv. Jumping - Final Round A

9:55a
Indiv. Jumping - Final Round B

10:55a
Indiv. Jumping - Final Jump-Off


August 09


7:30a
Indiv. Dressage - Grand Prix Freestyle


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you for the info 
this easier for me


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I need to check Dish immediately and hopefully I can DVR everything. I won't be up at the wee hours of the morning to watch!


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't find anything on Comcast for the Equestrian events. 

I am in SW PA. Have Comcast Digital. 

Is each event listed on the channel it should be on? Or is it lumped in with other events?

I've never been able to watch and would love to this year.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hope they broadcast some of it over here in Australia...a lot more interesting than endless swimming races, I had enough of those when I volunteered as a clocker at the local swim meets...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

So confused ... and still haven't seen a single horse .. *sigh*


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm on nbcolympics.com watching live streaming. You have to sign up for a temporary id and they'll send you the real one. Just go to 

Watch The Olympics LIVE on NBC?s Live Extra | NBC Olympics

And you should find a button to sign up. The eventing dressage is still going on.

I'm also watching the road cycling race on tv. That's my DH's passion.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Ugh I'm stuck with the rowing at the moment. Don't mind the cycling but I got a pretty heavy dose watching the Tour de France. Argh, wish they'd go back to the dressage!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

What Chanel is equestrian on?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't even know when anythings on anymore! I got the app and it's so confusing!

I'm central time...can someone help!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I think NBCSports will be showing an hour of the dressage at 12:45, Central time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Sunny! The app I'm using sucks! Apparently I missed it at 4 in the morning? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope! Every sight I checked said it would begin at four on TV; what they didn't mention was that it was the time for LIVE streaming, not the TV coverage.

I slept on the couch and woke up at four for nothing! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww Sunny! I knew it was for the live streaming but didn't think to mention it! Sorry about that...

I didn't get up at 4.00 am but did start watching around 8.00 my time. Got to see plenty, even though I had to reload it a few times when it got stuck.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't get NBC's site to work!

It is moving SO slowly. When I finally arrive at the page to register to watch live streaming, the pop-up to choose your cable provider won't scroll so I can't pick mine! Grrrrrr......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

aaaaaahhhhhhh I need Canadian links


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> aaaaaahhhhhhh I need Canadian links


Canadian link

Watch Now - Video on Demand, Live Broadcast Streaming - London 2012 Olympics - CTV





megm5441 said:


> I can't find anything on Comcast for the Equestrian events.
> 
> I am in SW PA. Have Comcast Digital.
> 
> ...


Go to the NBC website linked in the first post in this thread. Click on live streaming, they then ask for your service provider, and after you have entered your comcast login and password you should be able to watch it.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So now I have provided links for everyone else - here's my frustration... I have a password and login for my TV provider, however the NBC site isn't recognizing it. 
I called my TV company and got an idiot who didn't know what to do. She asked can't I just watch it on TV - erm no, or I would be doing just that. She suggested I call back on Monday. 

I just watched the dressage eventing by getting the temp 4 hour pass, so I suppose I can put in a different email addy every time, and keep getting temp passes.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

AlexS said:


> I just watched the dressage eventing by getting the temp 4 hour pass, so I suppose I can put in a different email addy every time, and keep getting temp passes.


That's what I plan on doing. I don't have TV provider.... unless Netflix counts, LOL


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

TrojanCowgirl said:


> That's what I plan on doing. I don't have TV provider.... unless Netflix counts, LOL


I am really hoping they don't block my IP address from doing that too often. I think I will just safe it for the cross country and show jumping I want to watch rather than watching the dressage too.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I have satellite internet so I can't live stream, but I am Central US time and I use Dish. The channels that the equestrian events will be on 3, 159, and 209. Today, they will be showing dressage at 12:45 I believe. I wrote all the times down, so I'll type it up and post it.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

AlexS said:


> I am really hoping they don't block my IP address from doing that too often. I think I will just safe it for the cross country and show jumping I want to watch rather than watching the dressage too.


Yep, those are the two I am most excited about as well. Go USA!:clap:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a heads up, BBC iPlayer usually has the Olympic events online after they happen, and you can stream them. Not live, but if you need to catch up.... plus their red button coverage via Sky is amazing. Pure dressage for hours today!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

***** news flash******

NBC has equestrian on the TV (not live streaming) at 1.45 EST, so about 5 mins from now.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

Alright, for Dish users (and these are US central times). I didn't look at or write down when each event was being aired because I like it all.

July 28 chan. 159 12:45pm - 1:45pm 
July 29 chan. 159 1:15pm - 2:00pm
July 30 chan. 159 7:15am - 11:45am
July 31 chan. 159 4:45am - 7:15am and 8:15am - 9:35am
Aug 2 chan. 209 12:30pm - 1:30pm
Aug 3 chan. 209 11:30am - 12:30pm
Aug 4 chan. 159 2:30pm - 3:30pm
Aug 5 chan. 3 12:30am - 1:00am
Aug 6 chan. 3 11:00am - 11:45am
Aug 7 chan. 159 9:45am - 10:30am
Aug 8 chan. 3 9:00am - 9:45am
Aug 9 chan. 209 8:00am - 10:00am


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Alex, when I got my temp ID for the 4 hours, I had entered my email and they were supposed to send me an ID and pw. So far, 6 hours later...I've not received it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! I was planning on watching the 2nd group of dressage tomorrow!!! Wah!

Will have to try later to see if I can sign up again. Stupid NBC!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Jake and Dai said:


> Alex, when I got my temp ID for the 4 hours, I had entered my email and they were supposed to send me an ID and pw. So far, 6 hours later...I've not received it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! I was planning on watching the 2nd group of dressage tomorrow!!! Wah!
> 
> Will have to try later to see if I can sign up again. Stupid NBC!


They sent me mine almost directly afterwards, but I didn't even need to use it.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Same here J&D I have not had mine yet either. 
Dressage highlights are on NBCSN now though.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I've only got basic cable. 

So I think I'll try signing up again and see if I get my email.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Double post alert!!

So this is a pain...I went back to re-register my email and it is recognizing my IP and will not let me sign up again. Nor is there any clear answer to what to do. So I found a contact me email and sent them a note. We'll see how quickly they respond and help.

I don't get this whole "who is your service provider use that account" thing. Why don't they just let us sign up on the website??? Argh!

Ok...rant over. Thanks for listening! LOL


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Well apparently 40 mins of equestrianism was quite enough TV for us all for one day. Sigh.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for link, sorry but I have to say "GO Canada" Eric Lamaze "sigh"

I gotta find out exactly when the jumping is on. I need to pvr it as I will be away with no tv or internet. Hmm should cancel vacation????? No way its the only two weeks of the year I get to spend with my pony 24/7.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Well apparently 40 mins of equestrianism was quite enough TV for us all for one day. Sigh.



It doesn't seem to be a very high priority


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Have to point out I love living in Britian, could have watched hours of Dressage today but found it not so intresting but had 23 other events. Looking forwards to all the other equestrian events.

Candany Shetland have the same timezone as London. Also if you don't mind me asking who is you friend? The horse community in Shetland is quite small, so if I don't know them personally I have probably heard of them.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

J&D can you let me know what happens, I am having issues with it too.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I sure will Alex. I'm about to head out to dinner at a friends so should be back by 9ish. I'm hoping I'll here _something_ by then!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok Alex...I"m home, and no new message from my 'friends' at NBC. 

Hopefully when I wake up tomorrow it will be solved. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update J&D, I wasn't holding my breathe that they would get back to you.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok Alex, they've still not gotten back to me. (I didn't hold my breath either)

So I just went and created an ID with my cable service provider which gets me in to their site but not NBC. Could be it's not synchronized to the NBC site yet? **shrugs** I got the message ID/PW in error which is I think what you are getting Alex.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

We've just had near endless swimming heats, mixed in with gymnastics and hockey, and now onto the freaking basketball. Aaaaargh! Give me horsies!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

*Alex! I think I've sorted it out!*

Double post and apologies to those who have no interest!

So, on the NBC site it says you have to be subscribed to CNBC and MSNBC. I have basic cable so am not sure I had those channels (hubby and I don't watch much tv).

Anyway, when I was in my cable site, I clicked on My Services to check, and up came a page telling me to create up to 3 accounts for a TV Anywhere log in and it specifically said it gave access to NBC Olympics streaming. So I set up two accounts for both my husband and myself. It said it might take up to 24 hours to work so we shall see!

ETA: It works! And they have an hour long recap from yesterday! 

:happydance:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> We've just had near endless swimming heats, mixed in with gymnastics and hockey, and now onto the freaking basketball. Aaaaargh! Give me horsies!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know right! I am going insane here. We have only had the one dressage test air and that was while ago now. :-(


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Subbing..thank you so much to those who have posted such (truly !!) Helpful info...wasn't sure HOW to be able to see the equestrian events until this thread!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I can't watch any of it.....it's on between 2am and 6am here....I'll be sleeping....stupid.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea same here 
Iwas awake at 3 am I should have got up


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> Ok Alex, they've still not gotten back to me. (I didn't hold my breath either)
> 
> So I just went and created an ID with my cable service provider which gets me in to their site but not NBC. Could be it's not synchronized to the NBC site yet? **shrugs** I got the message ID/PW in error which is I think what you are getting Alex.
> 
> I'll keep trying.


I am having the same issue. I did the temp access, they never emailed the details of how to register. 
I have registered for my service provider, a long time ago, as I pay my bills online. But the NBC site doesn't recognize my login and password, even though it gets me into my account on the TV providers site. 






Jake and Dai said:


> Double post and apologies to those who have no interest!
> 
> So, on the NBC site it says you have to be subscribed to CNBC and MSNBC. I have basic cable so am not sure I had those channels (hubby and I don't watch much tv).
> 
> ...


I subscribe to NBC and MSNBC. 

I'll look at my service provider now to see if they have anything similar. Thank you.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Dressage on NBCSN right now.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG!! The Italian horse, Apollo, was magnificent! The rider was awful nice too.......hubba hubba!


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

The BBC are broardcasting all the x country tomorrow. You can probably catch it on line at bbc.co.uk/iplayer live  It switches channels a few times though :/
BBC1 12.30-1pm
BBC2 1-1.45
BBC1 1.45-2.45
BBC3 2.45-5.45

The bbc website also streams loads of the olympics live on their website. Go to their home page and there is a london2012 button in the top right corner then follow the links from there. Its what I'm gonna do when my mean, mean perants drag me to rainy Ireland to a cottage with no wi-fi or even a phone line :evil: (I love Ireland really!!)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Only people in the UK can watch the live streaming through the BBC, probably because of the licensing fees. 

But the schedule for the US in EST:

Mon 7.30am Cross Country 

Tues 5.30 & 9.30 Eventing - jumping

Thurs 6am Dressage

Fri 6am Dressage

Sat 5.30 Jumping

Sunday 9am Jumping
& noon Jump off - team

Monday 5am Dressage

Tuesday 7am & 9.55 Jumping
10.55am Jump off - individual

Weds 7.30 Dressage freestyle.


----------



## diamondappy (Mar 2, 2012)

For all the other Canadians (or otherwise) who are going crazy because we haven't seen any horses yet!! LOL... the cross country is on right now on OLN (channel 411 if you are Bell Expressview)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Well guess what I miss out again 
I can't get oln


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm at work an my internet is not the best. So I'm in the process of downloading an app to see if I can watch it on my phone. Just call me addicted over here!


----------

